# Natural Flea and Tick Defense



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

With spring approaching, I was looking at all natural flea and tick prevetions and I came across this stuff called Natural Flea and Tick Defense, on Dr. Becker's site. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with it?
Here is the link, tell what you all think.

Natural Flea & Tick Control | All-Natural Pest Repellent System


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I wonder how strong it is. I don't have experience with that particular product, but I have used some natural sprays and topical formulas that included some of those ingredients. They smelled good at first, but were SO strong throughout the whole house. Makes me think it's too strong for a pet to have to smell all the time. I ended up washing it off. IF it is really strong, you could always dilute some in water. I ended up doing that and pouring it over my dog in the bathtub when I rinsed him off, and I did water some down in a spray bottle once. I used the Avon Skin So Soft last year--another thing you really want to dilute well, but it seemed to help. Natural topical product I used (Sentry) was irritating my white dog's skin and it stained his white fur yellow where I put it. So..I'm not trying to talk you out of it, but if you get it and feel it's too strong, just water it down some.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Don't have experience with that product, but I'm looking into natural defenses for this season too. 

I'm thinking about trying Bug off Garlic and DE. 

I also have a few sprays from Only Natural Pet that smell pretty good, but I haven't tried them much for ticks.


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

Those are some good points to keep in mind, and if I do get it, and it smells really strong, I will dilute it with some water. If I go with the spray do you think I should combine that with garlic, and or apple cider vinegar?


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Flea Control Treatment Kills Dog Fleas and Cat Fleas - Fleabusters

I swear by them. Guaranteed for one year. Used in Seattle, was still working after 5 years when I moved out.

Used in Miami. Working on year 2...no fleas.

ONE application.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I just found this online, so it might be another natural remedy someone might want to try:

*Flea, Tick and Mosquito Repellent*
_Pure Geranium Essential Oil is very powerful and effective. If used alone as a spray, we suggest you put no more than 4 drops per half cup of water and keep it refrigerated. Shake before spraying a light spritz on the pets fur. No need to make the fur all wet, the bugs are repelled from the scent of it. Do not get in the eyes, nose or mouth._

Jesse - I don't think it hurts to try more than one thing--it probably helps. I read a lot of reviews about brewers yeast/garlic pills and powders last year. I ended up buying a bottle of the pills at the pet store, and then the 2nd bottle at The Vitamin Shoppe. I also seasoned their homecooked food with a little garlic. We were pretty lucky last year. When my one dog did have fleas, it was when he caught them at the vet's office after he had a dental surgery. I ended up treating all 3 of my dogs with a Capstar pill just to be safe. I also spritzed the Skin So Soft diluted in water on them every now and then. I just recently started adding fresh garlic to my dogs' food, and started adding some herbs that are supposed to prevent/get rid of parasites.

Not saying this works 100%, but I feel it helped a lot.


----------

